# How To Delete Gallery Pics?



## BloodShotI'z (May 30, 2007)

*Wanna get rid of the pics in my gallery...cant find a way to do it. Am I missing something?*


----------



## abudsmoker (May 30, 2007)

they removed this power from users this is why most of us host on other sites, the web master is removing the edit and delete functions to help stop broken links. 

I moved to photo bucket to regain the control of the media i add to the site, i dont agree with the changes and limitations added to the php file.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 30, 2007)

Yeah this is this sites biggest flaw and is why I have stipped posting ga;;ery pics.Rollitup should reconsider


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 31, 2007)

*Im trying to figure out the reasoning in NOT letting you delete your pics.....suspicious....makes me wanna stop using this name and start fresh and stay incognito. Id hate for those pix to come back and bite me on the ass.*


----------



## beenthere donethat (May 31, 2007)

This is a serious security issue. If the poster has no control over their own pictures and need to delete (for ANY reason) they are screwed.

IF you post photos here...do what abudsmoker does...or at the VERY LEAST..,.find a program like Panda that will strip all of the EXIF/ID related data from the picture. If you can't figure out how to do that...at least nixx the date from the shot...

and never...NEVER place your own mug in a photo...especially here where it seems you lose control over your own pics when you post 'em up.

Sad...I have a lot of decent bud shots/bud PORN to share...but ughgh..ugh.. no way i'm stickin em up here as it sits now....

SPEAK UP if you feel this needs to be changed

good luck

bt dt


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 31, 2007)

i agree......ROLLITUP, can we try and fix this

the answer i got is in this link delete pics from gallery ...

i do see this being a big problem...i will not post anymore pics in gallery


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 31, 2007)

I actually brought this to attention about a month ago, i no longer use the gallery. I put an occasional attachment up, but they can be easily buried.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 31, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i agree......ROLLITUP, can we try and fix this
> 
> the answer i got is in this link delete pics from gallery ...
> 
> i do see this being a big problem...i will not post anymore pics in gallery


*So the solution seems to be...DONT POST PICS HERE! As people realize they have absolutely no control over their own photos....Im sure we'll see fewer people posting pics. I know Im done.*


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 31, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I actually brought this to attention about a month ago, i no longer use the gallery. I put an occasional attachment up, but they can be easily buried.


 
Your gallery says 0. how is that?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 31, 2007)

It now says 1 after a failed test, I'm not going to get any further involved in this as rollitup knows my thoughts on this and I'm not going to bring up and old arguement


----------



## abudsmoker (May 31, 2007)

these changes dont stop me from posting they only changed the way i post, Frankly and the click of a mouse they all disappear, 

From the web masters side, this is the content adds to the site the pictures and journals are very important, when a member has a fall out and pulls all the content it's like a slap in the face. 

From the users side they need the panic button. 


i used to rotate pictures in my gallery, now i make random threads. I'm sure there are hundreds of users that have lots to share, it has been a few days since i have added to the journals, this is because of the limits placed. 
i was a very strong supporter of rollitup. 

As far as media content i will not post one single picture to this site till we regain some control. i have reduced my time here dramatically, i will still visit rollitup, it just wont be to share info.


----------



## 420101 (May 31, 2007)

sounds like a plan...unless of a serious problem


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 1, 2007)

If there is a serious problem then we have no problems removing all traces of you image gallery etc... There are both sides and all we are trying to do is save on questions so other users can see previous answers / pictures.

I have gone to great lengths to protect your privacy and security, if you feel that your presence here is a threat I am a pm away and will happily delete you gallery for you.


----------

